# Is the BLU Vivo XL Smartphone good enough for Flex?



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

Thinking about getting one for Flex, anyone use one?

Any advice for getting a phone for flex?

The last thing I want to do is pick a crappy phone.
I am Thinking about getting this one..
I am thinking of getting the following

*BLU Vivo XL Smartphone - 5.5" 4G LTE -*


----------



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

See Below:


*What are the minimum Android phone requirements? *
Android 4.4 or higher
RAM Memory 2GB or higher
Camera with flash
GPS Location Services
SIM card


I use a Google Pixel XL phone.

There are alot of deals on right now. You should have posted this question during Black Friday or Cyber Monday, where a lot of high end phones are for free.

from the top of my head, Bestbuy has a Samsung S7 or Edge that comes with a $400 gift card, Sumsung VR, and some other stuff.

I dont know if Verizon still has the Pixel for $450.

_*....OR you can just use your old phone if it matches the above requirements. Why spend money when you dont need to.*_


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Never used any BLU phones so cannot comment on that but online there are lots of horror stories. If I was you I will stay away from BLU and get Galaxy S5 or S6 like this one for $130ish http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Gal...hash=item2cb007518f:m:m7e7Tb48Hb_FLz0_oLA2JNQ


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

I bought a BLU Life XL - LTE 2GB Ram just for flex. It's a great phone and so fast. Ive been delivering for 5 months now, never had any problem with it.
I got it from amazon for $133.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

How do you call the customer or LMTOC without a SIM?


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

MoMoney$ said:


> How do you call the customer or LMTOC without a SIM?


Opps, my bad, I was thinking memory card for some reason. LOL


----------



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

soypana said:


> I bought a BLU Life XL - LTE 2GB Ram just for flex. It's a great phone and so fast. Ive been delivering for 5 months now, never had any problem with it.
> I got it from amazon for $133.


So you would recommend it?


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

GuyinVegas said:


> So you would recommend it?


Is it a 2GB ram? if so then Yes i would recommend it.


----------

